# Marrage certificate (Nikah Nama) attestation from Pakistan for wife's residence visa



## immigreat54 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am a Pakistani national and have been residing in Dubai for some time and I got married in August, 14 (in Lahore). Now my wife has resigned and I want to get her on my visa. For that, I need to get my marriage certificate (Nikah Nama) attested from MOFA and UAE Embassy in Pakistan first. 
What I need to know is it compulsory to get my wife's nic (nicop) and passport changed first? Or I can simply get the nikah nama (marriage cert) attested without getting into this long procedure from NADRA?
Kindly advise me the full process if any has the recent experience.

Thanks & regards,
Imran


----------



## imrannn (Jan 25, 2016)

Dear Imran,

Actually i am also confused with this whole procedure, i have asked many people regarding this issue and i have got many different answers, first of all someone told me that i have to get the nikkah naama attested from foreign affairs and then get the computerized marriage certificate that we get from Nadra to be attested from foreign affairs in pakistan, i have done that, after that someone told me that you have to change your wifes passport and id under your name and then send all these docs to islamabad to the uae embassy in islamabad for attestation , after that uae foreign affairs will attest your document, but recently when i visited an agent in dubai, he has told me that there is no need for me to change my wifes passport and id card and he will just send my document to isslsmad and get it attested and then get it attested from uae foreingn affairs also, but his fee was too much, when i approached another person here, he has told me that there is no need for me to get my document attested from uae embassy in islamabad, i just have to attest it from uae consulate in dubai and he will attest the document for me from uae foreign affairs, now i am totally confused :S


----------



## oppo (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi 

I just got mine done two weeks ago. If you have the marriage certificate from NADRA, you need to get it attested from Notary public in Pakistan, then from UAE Embassy in Pakistan and once that is done you need the certificate attested from MOFA in Dubai. I only got my NADRA certificate attested.

The whole process took me a week including sending the certificate to Pakistan and getting the certificate attested here in Dubai.

Cheers


----------



## oppo (Nov 26, 2015)

imrannn said:


> Dear Imran,
> 
> Actually i am also confused with this whole procedure, i have asked many people regarding this issue and i have got many different answers, first of all someone told me that i have to get the nikkah naama attested from foreign affairs and then get the computerized marriage certificate that we get from Nadra to be attested from foreign affairs in pakistan, i have done that, after that someone told me that you have to change your wifes passport and id under your name and then send all these docs to islamabad to the uae embassy in islamabad for attestation , after that uae foreign affairs will attest your document, but recently when i visited an agent in dubai, he has told me that there is no need for me to change my wifes passport and id card and he will just send my document to isslsmad and get it attested and then get it attested from uae foreingn affairs also, but his fee was too much, when i approached another person here, he has told me that there is no need for me to get my document attested from uae embassy in islamabad, i just have to attest it from uae consulate in dubai and he will attest the document for me from uae foreign affairs, now i am totally confused :S


UAE Embassy will not touch it until you get it attested from UAE embassy in your home country. Follow my advice, I got my wife's visa about a week ago.


----------



## imrannn (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks , well yesterday someone told me the same thing and i have started the process, just wanted to ask you whether you had done all the attestation yourself or you hired an agent, also what is Notary Public in pakistan ?

Regards


----------



## oppo (Nov 26, 2015)

Notary public are just normal attestor in Pakistan. If you are from Karachi, they are the people who are sitting near the Expo centre with their stamps etc. I didnt hire any agent for Pakistan side of attestation but I did for Dubai. I paid AED400 to get the certificate attested (200 for attestation by MOFA and 200 for PRO). You can get it done on your own but its a very time consuming process.


----------



## aakhan7 (Dec 12, 2014)

Get an English copy from the Union Council/Nadra and present this MOFA for attestation. After this you get them verifed from UAE embassy in Islamabad. UPS Courier service are authorised agents for such job. They will deliver the certified copies (documents) to you in UAE after doing the needful. Get help from your family member in Pakistan for this.

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## aakhan7 (Dec 12, 2014)

Missed to mention Nikah Nama/Marriage Certificate issued by UC in Pakistan matches the passport of your wife and CNIC.

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## imrannn (Jan 25, 2016)

thanks a lot guys


----------

